# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  LED as aquarium light source?

## soulfinder78

Hi, any bro here got experience using those power LED for nano tank?

Got this inspiration when i was looking for some stuff in sim lim tower and accidentally came acrossthis power LED. 

It's very bright. The life of LED are also stunning, 100, 000 hours and 1 Watt can produce very bright lights.

Is there any known problem to using LED for planted tank lights? Cause i don't see any such products around.

----------


## tawauboy

currently, led lights are expensive.
daylight white led luminous efficacy can match current fluorescent lights.
unfortunately, high power led run hot except that the heat is emitted from the back. so you'll need huge heatsinks.
and the light emitted is essentially a blue light modified by a phosphor coating.

----------


## ct13

Just heard that Orsam is coming out LED light for marine setup. Super high lumens & low heat. 

But very high cost.

----------


## tawauboy

any website on news this forthcoming release?
i am interested in the low heat claim.

----------


## ct13

I try getting more info, as Orsam is testing their LED light at our Underwater World currently.

----------


## tawauboy

shouldn't the name be osram?
what is the colour of the led being tested?
any idea on the product family, ie. ostar, golden dragon, ...?

----------


## lEddyl

> I try getting more info, as Orsam is testing their LED light at our Underwater World currently.


was it the 1000 lumens?

----------

